# bad idea? midpoint trailer roller



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

How about this, find a piece of pvc pipe a larger diameter. Throw it loose on the trailer deck, it will roll under the boat acting as a second roller. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BEAVER BELIEVER (Mar 4, 2016)

nice that should work perfect. thanks Paul7


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Seems to be littered all over should be able to find some free. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

to continue with the loose PVC idea, put caps on it so when it falls into the drink, it floats. I have used this set up for several years.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

I drilled a hole through PVC pipe on the end and ran some webbing thru and made a loop. You will like having something to grab when its time to pull the pipe off.


----------



## BEAVER BELIEVER (Mar 4, 2016)

thanks for the input buzzards like all those ideas going to put the PVC to work. My two rollers on the back sit right on my skids for my raft. Im using the northern tool rollers people talk about on this website. the rollers are 2 5/8". Do i need to move those rollers u think?


----------

